# Mails indésirables qui ne disparaîssent pas !



## SylvieV (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour ,

Depuis un mois j'ai un souci recurrent ...  . Je suis sous OS X Version 10.9.5 . 
Tous mes mails en Gmail arrivent dans "indésirable" et ne sont pas marqués "indésirables" et je ne peux pas les notés "indésirables" . 
Mais je ne veux pas les marquer "indésirables" 

Quand je les supprime pour la corbeille ... ils reviennent plusieurs fois dans ma boîte de réception et au bout d'un très long moment tout est ok . Et idem quand ils sont dans ma corbeille 

J'avais fait des captures d'écran si besoin mais je ne peux pas vous les joindre ...

Je vous remercie d'avance de votre aide pour résoudre ce souci


----------



## lolipale (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Même problème chez moi et depuis ... un certain temps et ce, uniquement avec des comptes gmail.
Seule méthode de contournement que je connaisse : 
Se connecter via internet à gmail.com et les effacer manuellement depuis le portail.


----------



## SylvieV (8 Octobre 2015)

Merci lolipale mais mes mails arrivent directement sur ma boîte de réception à l'ouverture de mon MAC


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

Ça ne fait rien, tu peux quand même aller sur le Webmail et faire le ménage

Chose à contrôler, dans les préférences de Mail, le comportement des Bals, voir si messages supprimés est bien coché ... pareils pour les indésirables


----------



## SylvieV (9 Octobre 2015)

J'y suis allée ... 

Coché : Brouillons : stocker les brouillons sur le serveur 

Coché : Messages envoyés : Stoker les messages envoyés sur le serveur ( éliminer les copies des messages envoyés : Jamais 

Coché : Courrier indésirable : Stocker le courrier indésirable sur le serveur ( supprimer les messages de la Bal : Jamais

Coché : Corbeille : Placer les messages supprimés dans la corbeille et stoker les messages sur le serveur : Après un mois


----------



## SylvieV (10 Octobre 2015)

Bon je vais supprimer ce post puisque ça n'intéresse pas grand monde 
Merci lolipale et Félix II


----------



## SylvieV (12 Octobre 2015)

Mon MAC n'accepte pas crucial


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2015)

Salut

Ton compte Gmail est défini en imap ou en pop?
Sinon as-tu tenté dans Mail, menu Préférences/Courrier indésirable/Réinitialiser ?

@+


----------



## SylvieV (13 Octobre 2015)

Oui j'ai réinitialisé dans Mail/Préférences/Courrier indésirable.... 
Mon compte Gmail est défini IMAP


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Octobre 2015)

Dans les paramètres Gmail, as-tu regardé tous les onglets ICI : https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#settings/general


----------



## SylvieV (14 Octobre 2015)

Merci ... j'y suis allée mais que dois-je regarder ? 
Des choses de cochées et des choses de non cochées


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Voir particulièrement 
Filtres et adresses bloquées
Transfert et POP/IMAP


----------



## SylvieV (14 Octobre 2015)

Général
Libellés
Boîte de réception
Comptes et importation
Filtres et adresses bloquées
Transfert et POP/IMAP
Chat
Labos
Hors connexion
Thèmes
Transfert :
En savoir plus 

Conseil : Vous pouvez également transférer uniquement certains des messages en créant un filtre.
Téléchargement POP :
En savoir plus
1. État : Le protocole POP est désactivé
Activer le protocole POP pour tous les messages
Activer le protocole POP pour les messages reçus à partir de maintenant

2. Lorsque les messages sont récupérés avec le protocole POP

3. Configurez votre client de messagerie (Outlook, Eudora, Netscape Mail, par exemple)
Instructions de configuration
Accès IMAP :
(permet d'accéder à Gmail à partir d'autres clients avec IMAP)
En savoir plus
État : IMAP est activé
Activer IMAP
Désactiver IMAP

Lorsque je marque un message comme supprimé dans IMAP :
Activer l'effacement automatique, mise à jour immédiate du serveur (par défaut)
Désactiver l'effacement automatique : mise à jour du serveur par le client

Lorsqu'un message est marqué comme supprimé ou effacé du dernier dossier IMAP visible :
Archiver le message (option par défaut)
Placer le message dans la corbeille
Supprimer immédiatement et définitivement le message

Limites de taille des dossiers
Ne pas limiter le nombre de messages d'un dossier IMAP (option par défaut)
Limiter le nombre de messages contenus dans les dossiers IMAP à la valeur indiquée

Configurez votre client de messagerie (Outlook, Thunderbird, iPhone, etc.)
Instructions de configuration


----------



## SylvieV (14 Octobre 2015)

Général
Libellés
Boîte de réception
Comptes et importation
Filtres et adresses bloquées
Transfert et POP/IMAP
Chat
Labos
Hors connexion
Thèmes
*Les filtres suivants seront appliqués à tous les messages que vous recevrez :*

Sélectionner : Tous, Aucun

Créer un filtre Importer des filtres

*Les expéditeurs suivants sont bloqués et leurs messages sont marqués comme spam:*

Utilisez l'option de blocage dans une conversation pour bloquer un expéditeur
Sélectionner : Tous, Aucun


----------



## SylvieV (18 Octobre 2015)

Modérateur Nephou vous pouvez supprimer mon post ?
Merci à vous


----------



## SylvieV (18 Octobre 2015)

Modérateur Nephou , pouvez vous enlever mon post .
Merci à vous


----------

